# Internet route



## dns (May 20, 2010)

Hello all:\ How to share internet with pf firewall.

```
Inet - rl0<->(Lan - rl1(192.168.0.1)<->[PC1-192.168.0.2]&&[PC2-192.168.0.3])
```
I want redirect port 123 from inet to 192.168.0.2...how to...
I do not know what should be in pf.conf
Thank!


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2010)

```
ext_if="rl0"
int_if="rl1"

internal_net="{192.168.0.0/24}"

nat on $ext_if from $internal_net to any -> ($ext_if)
```

Why do you want to redirect NTP to an internal machine?


----------



## dns (May 20, 2010)

Hey thanks On 192.168.0.2 I want to run a server that is just below the windows.


----------



## dns (May 20, 2010)

Btw, i dont have internet on local pc's
Anything else should I do? I want to say that I did not grope in the /etc/sysctl.conf.


----------



## dns (May 20, 2010)

Sorry for my spam, but i don't edit my posts. Work okay! Thank!


----------

